# Show off your musical instraments



## go go kid (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Nov 23, 2021)

thats a cheap guitar i baught untill my gretsch streamliner and epiphone sg copy are repaired, a cheap gear4music bass guitar, and a BM Spanish concert clasical guitar


----------



## myke (Nov 23, 2021)

12 string with only 6 strings. Frets are bigger for my sausage fingers. Cajon i built myself. Foot pedal takes a while to try and carry a beat while playing. Self taught ,it’s a work in progress.


----------



## go go kid (Nov 23, 2021)

myke said:


> 12 string with only 6 strings. Frets are bigger for my sausage fingers. Cajon i built myself. Foot pedal takes a while to try and carry a beat while playing. Self taught ,it’s a work in progress. View attachment 5034182


yeah, i find my clasical simpler to play as i have sausage fingers too, but im getting better with the use of my gretsch for some reason


----------



## simpleleaf (Nov 23, 2021)

Sure, why not.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 23, 2021)

I made a little trade for this amp today.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 23, 2021)

That’s a classical in the background.


----------



## go go kid (Nov 23, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I made a little trade for this amp today.
> 
> View attachment 5034206


whats the watts of the amp?


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 23, 2021)

go go kid said:


> whats the watts of the amp?


32 watts. It's entirely too loud for what I need, but it sounds pretty good.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 23, 2021)

Retro

Classical

When I’m not playing with my favourite organ


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Nov 23, 2021)

Ive got a skin flute, but its small and warn out. Dont play with it much anymore, havent found a good female player that wants it either. So it just hangs there, unused! Not a musician but love growing and laughing! Sorry no pic, cant find it, lol. I know, everybodys a joker.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 23, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Retro
> View attachment 5034212
> Classical
> View attachment 5034213
> ...


I have a leopard in a glass case that I can break for emergencies.


----------



## go go kid (Nov 24, 2021)

forgot my drum and


----------



## Retired engineer (Nov 24, 2021)

Martin D42 And Emerald X20 12 string. The Emerald is made completely of carbon fiber, with a waterfall mahogany top (I also have a matching 6 string). It is impervious to changes in temp and humidity and perpetually is in tune. My other acoustic guitars are in humidity controlled display cases - the Emeralds (I have an X30 covered in Koa too), stay out in the music room, and are what I play the most.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 24, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> 32 watts. It's entirely too loud for what I need, but it sounds pretty good.


Nice amp bro! I love those mini stacks. 32 watts is pretty damn loud. 

This is my amp....

It's 100 watts. I live in a condo. I never turn it up over 1. Lol


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 24, 2021)

Retired engineer said:


> Martin D42 And Emerald X20 12 string. The Emerald is made completely of carbon fiber, with a waterfall mahogany top (I also have a matching 6 string). It is impervious to changes in temp and humidity and perpetually is in tune. My other acoustic guitars are in humidity controlled display cases - the Emeralds (I have an X30 covered in Koa too), stay out in the music room, and are what I play the most.
> 
> View attachment 5034350View attachment 5034351View attachment 5034352


Quality photos as well as guitars.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 24, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Nice amp bro! I love those mini stacks. 32 watts is pretty damn loud.
> 
> This is my amp....
> View attachment 5034375
> It's 100 watts. I live in a condo. I never turn it up over 1. Lol


That digital delay is the greatest pedal of all time. I used to keep one on my keyboard so that I could fiddle with the knobs while I played. Psychedelics + a digi delay + microphone = melted faces. I also had the blue one with a pitch shifter, but I think it's dead now.


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2021)

1962 ish Reverberocket. All tube.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 24, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> That digital delay is the greatest pedal of all time. I used to keep one on my keyboard so that I could fiddle with the knobs while I played. Psychedelics + a digi delay + microphone = melted faces. I also had the blue one with a pitch shifter, but I think it's dead now.


Digitech has the best delays imo. My pedalboard isn't finished yet though. It's still a work in progress. Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5034564View attachment 5034565View attachment 5034566View attachment 5034568
> 
> 1962 ish Reverberocket. All tube.


Nice. I have a couple amps, but none vintage. I really would like a plexi. Your ampeg is a good amp. Tubes are the only way to go imo.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 24, 2021)

Bonus.. Kara's guitar I did some nonsense to


----------



## mudballs (Nov 24, 2021)

Oh nice thread go go, loved the feeling of loving music rushing into me as scrolled.
Ive gone a lot of gear and this is all i have left but its cedar tone by a fireplace or "soft moment" is unrivaled. Made a long journey, rocking, the deadhead phase...i always landed with this in my hands. Hope im burried with it. Cheap 1999 Art & Lutherie Cedar acoustic


Dont clean my fretboard mom!!


----------



## srh88 (Nov 24, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Oh nice thread go go, loved the feeling of loving music rushing into me as scrolled.
> Ive gone a lot of gear and this is all i have left but its cedar tone by a fireplace or "soft moment" is unrivaled. Made a long journey, rocking, the deadhead phase...i always landed with this in my hands. Hope im burried with it. Cheap 1999 Art & Lutherie Cedar acoustic
> View attachment 5034617
> 
> ...


Clean your fretboard lol.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 24, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Clean your fretboard lol.


Nah, leave it. Adds to the character.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Nov 24, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Retro
> View attachment 5034212
> Classical
> View attachment 5034213
> ...


Those prints clash


----------



## xtsho (Nov 24, 2021)

Nothing fancy.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Nothing fancy.


Electric violin.... nice. You listen to Paganini at all?


----------



## xtsho (Nov 24, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Electric violin.... nice. You listen to Paganini at all?


I have. 

Have you heard Mark Wood?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I have.
> 
> Have you heard Mark Wood?


No I haven't? Classical, neo- classical, or modern?


----------



## xtsho (Nov 24, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> No I haven't? Classical, neo- classical, or modern?


----------



## xtsho (Nov 24, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> No I haven't? Classical, neo- classical, or modern?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


I dig the flying v violin!


----------



## xtsho (Nov 24, 2021)

@Hollatchaboy 

Do you play the violin?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


I dig the axe one too! Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> @Hollatchaboy
> 
> Do you play the violin?


I don't, but id love to learn. My biggest influence is a guitar player named Yngwie Malmsteen. One of his biggest influences is Niccolo Paganini. As a result he has a violin like approach to his guitar playing that I dig. I listen to classical, but I'm more into the baroque era. Since I play guitar I don't feel it would be a hard transition, but I definitely believe violin is harder than guitar to play.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 24, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I dig the axe one too! Lol


I'm tempted to buy one of those amps for around $200. And the V Violin is his Viper that come in 4-7 string models. I want one but they're over $3000.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 24, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I don't, but id love to learn. My biggest influence is a guitar player named Yngwie Malmsteen. One of his biggest influences is Niccolo Paganini. As a result he has a violin like approach to his guitar playing that I dig. I listen to classical, but I'm more into the baroque era. Since I play guitar I don't feel it would be a hard transition, but I definitely believe violin is harder than guitar to play.


I was listening to Malmsteen back in the 80's along with Michael Schenker.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 24, 2021)

I hold anyone who's put in the effort to express themselves through music in very high regard.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm tempted to buy one of those amps for around $200. And the V Violin is his Viper that come in 4-7 string models. I want one but they're over $3000.


You have to pay for quality. I'd like to get a Les Paul. They're just too damn expensive. I spent $2400 on my amp. I can't justify spending that on a guitar too. Especially with all the money I spend on grow shit. Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I was listening to Malmsteen back in the 80's along with Michael Schenker.


I still listen to him, though he's become repetitious. Schenker was the shit too. Uli Jon Roth is another one. Honestly, I take influence from a lot of players/music. I play drums a lil, but my coordination is terrible. I've been trying to get it down, but it's hard to learn it when you're old. Lol


----------



## xtsho (Nov 24, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I still listen to him, though he's become repetitious. Schenker was the shit too. Uli Jon Roth is another one. Honestly, I take influence from a lot of players/music. I play drums a lil, but my coordination is terrible. I've been trying to get it down, but it's hard to learn it when you're old. Lol


Michael was the original Scorpions lead guitar on Lonesome Crow. After he left Uli took over for a while before leaving and formin Electric Sun. I grew up listening to all that good stuff.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Michael was the original Scorpions lead guitar on Lonesome Crow. After he left Uli took over for a while before leaving and formin Electric Sun. I grew up listening to all that good stuff.


Me too. I like the classical influence in their playing. Same with Blackmore. They were early shredders. Lots of complex scales and modes.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 25, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> You have to pay for quality. I'd like to get a Les Paul. They're just too damn expensive. I spent $2400 on my amp. I can't justify spending that on a guitar too. Especially with all the money I spend on grow shit. Lol


The brown one in my pic is an gibson les paul lpj. Got it used for 700 w/ shipping on reverb. It's awesome.


----------



## ANC (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 25, 2021)

srh88 said:


> The brown one in my pic is an gibson les paul lpj. Got it used for 700 w/ shipping on reverb. It's awesome.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 25, 2021)

Jjgrow420 said:


> Those prints clash


Yes they do


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 25, 2021)

I have a couple of things from the last 4 decades...


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 25, 2021)

Missed a couple that are in a different room.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 25, 2021)

My '74 BC Rich Seagull Jr. I've owned it sinced 1981



'95-ish Ibanez Talman with my '74 Musicman 112 "sixty-five"



I also have a 5-piece set of '71 Ludwigs


----------



## raratt (Nov 25, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My '74 BC Rich Seagull Jr. I've owned it sinced 1981
> 
> View attachment 5035271
> 
> ...


Nice wood, on the BC. Some kind of maple?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nice wood, on the BC. Some kind of maple?


It's all Mahogany


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 25, 2021)

I also have an electric 12-string that belonged to my friend who died from exposure to agent orange in Vietnam- I think it's a Lyle

he lived in this bus


I just noticed the guitar in the pic is the one I have


----------



## go go kid (Nov 25, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Nice. I have a couple amps, but none vintage. I really would like a plexi. Your ampeg is a good amp. Tubes are the only way to go imo.


yeah my orange amps have a tube preamp and the rest is solid stage, but that tube sound is unmistakeable


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2021)

go go kid said:


> yeah my orange amps have a tube preamp and the rest is solid stage, but that tube sound is unmistakeable


I have a line 6 spider valve, it has a tube preamp, and power amp. It's a hybrid between solid state/tube. It's a modeling amp, so the preamp tubes aren't for a cascading gain stage, but rather for powering the effects loop iirc. 

My 5150 on the other hand, has 8 preamp tubes. Lol


----------



## go go kid (Nov 26, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I have a line 6 spider valve, it has a tube preamp, and power amp. It's a hybrid between solid state/tube. It's a modeling amp, so the preamp tubes aren't for a cascading gain stage, but rather for powering the effects loop iirc.
> 
> My 5150 on the other hand, has 8 preamp tubes. Lol


ive been toying with getting a martial stack or other, not sure yet, but tube power n sound ios second to none


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2021)

go go kid said:


> yeah my orange amps have a tube preamp and the rest is solid stage, but that tube sound is unmistakeable


The tube sound is unmistakeable. I've tried a lot of modelers. Some are really good, but I never feel that warm, saturated, tone from them. Nothing beats good ol tubes imo. Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2021)

go go kid said:


> ive been toying with getting a martial stack or other, not sure yet, but tube power n sound ios second to none


Agreed. If you get a stack, make sure you have somewhere to crank it. Marshall's don't sound as good until you get the power amp stage into that sweet spot. Unless you have an isolation cabinet or room, then you could crank it!


----------



## mudballs (Nov 26, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> The tube sound is unmistakeable. I've tried a lot of modelers. Some are really good, but I never feel that warm, saturated, tone from them. Nothing beats good ol tubes imo. Lol


I had a Vox Solid State that was so close it was spooky...love Vox amps


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2021)

mudballs said:


> I had a Vox Solid State that was so close it was spooky...love Vox amps


I like vox too! They all have there place in music. In a lot of rock/metal recordings, they use/used solid state. It's hard to tell the difference in a recording and most people can't distinguish the difference anyway.


----------



## go go kid (Nov 26, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Agreed. If you get a stack, make sure you have somewhere to crank it. Marshall's don't sound as good until you get the power amp stage into that sweet spot. Unless you have an isolation cabinet or room, then you could crank it!


i have a music room and have no neighbours for 3/4 of a mile. im so lucky and deff lol, good job its only a 150w line 6


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2021)

go go kid said:


> i have a music room and have no neighbours for 3/4 of a mile. im so lucky and deff lol, good job its only a 150w line 6


Nice. I wish I had that! Lol
I mostly just play thru my line 6 pod with headphones. It's better than nothing, but it just doesn't have the heavy crunch I get from my amps.


----------



## go go kid (Nov 26, 2021)

mudballs said:


> I had a Vox Solid State that was so close it was spooky...love Vox amps


never been fortunate enough to try a vox amp yet


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 26, 2021)

Any of you guys have or tried a Fractal system? I picked up an FM3 last year and it's a pretty killer unit. I use it mostly for recording purposes but you can connect through a tube amp both at input preamp stage or into the return for Power amp stage if you have an FX loop. You can also use it in 4CM which allows you feed the unit with your preamp stage before hitting the Power amp. Might be worth checking out for some of you.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 26, 2021)

Yep


Dorian2 said:


> Any of you guys have or tried a Fractal system? I picked up an FM3 last year and it's a pretty killer unit. I use it mostly for recording purposes but you can connect through a tube amp both at input preamp stage or into the return for Power amp stage if you have an FX loop. You can also use it in 4CM which allows you feed the unit with your preamp stage before hitting the Power amp. Might be worth checking out for some of you.


Yep! The axe-fx is a killer unit. I can't justify the money for one though, unless I come into some. Lol


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 26, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Yep
> 
> Yep! The axe-fx is a killer unit. I can't justify the money for one though, unless I come into some. Lol


Yeah, I get that. I was going to get another Amp head with variable power, similar to what some versions of the 5150 and newer Marshalls are using. But Fractal had a sale that was close to the same money so I finally pulled the trigger when they went on sale. Just made the most sense in my own situation.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 27, 2021)

Cool thread idea. I'm a professional musician, and here are some of my instruments - 


My electric violin -




My best instrument, a Ming Jiang Zhu Guarnari bench model, got if for a little under $20k, which is a total bargain. One of the finest violins I've ever played, I'm lucky to own it -




Here's my gigging violin, another Zhu bench model, this one is a Stradivarius model. Note the pickup built into the bridge. This one is very fine, too. Got it for just under $15k - 




This is my Yamaha Clavinova piano. It is electronic, so it never needs tuning and sounds quite realistic. It was about $3500 when new -




I'll take some pics of my awesome classical guitar soon. Too lazy to get the stool to get it down tonight...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 27, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Nothing fancy.


I didn't know you played violin, that's cool. What brand is that fiddle?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 27, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I don't, but id love to learn. My biggest influence is a guitar player named Yngwie Malmsteen. One of his biggest influences is Niccolo Paganini. As a result he has a violin like approach to his guitar playing that I dig. I listen to classical, but I'm more into the baroque era. Since I play guitar I don't feel it would be a hard transition, but I definitely believe violin is harder than guitar to play.


Violin and guitar are nothing alike. I play violin and classical guitar. The bowing alone is a different dimension, and the awkwardness of just holding the violin takes many years to get proficient. The violin is arguably the most difficult standardized instrument, it is rare that anyone starting after age 7 or gets proficient at it. Few people have mastered both, Paganini was one of those few. I also love the Baroque era, here's my teacher playing some Bach -







This is a great arrangement of one of the greatest (and most difficult) violin movements ever written. It is a beautiful and intense journey -


----------



## Severed Tongue (Nov 28, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Any of you guys have or tried a Fractal system? I picked up an FM3 last year and it's a pretty killer unit. I use it mostly for recording purposes but you can connect through a tube amp both at input preamp stage or into the return for Power amp stage if you have an FX loop. You can also use it in 4CM which allows you feed the unit with your preamp stage before hitting the Power amp. Might be worth checking out for some of you.


I used a pair of Marshall full stacks for a couple decades. The good old days. This was the final group shot in 2014.


Got an Axe-Fx II and MFC-101 (midi foot controller) in 2013, and gigged it for 3.5 years direct, no amps, just IEM's or a pair of Atomic CLR active wedges for monitors.

It was like heaven, consistent tone night after night, always perfectly mixed, 48k quality stereo. Did some 300 dates with it, solid, everyone loved it.

I love amps though so when the concentric knob EVH came out in 2018, picked up a 5150III 6L6 50 watt and did 4CM into a 212 loaded with Celestion G12EVH and V30.

I've swapped out the Axe-Fx II for an FM3 and a single expression pedal these days, but still 4CM. Here's the AFX2... I got some pics of the FM3 somewhere mixed in all my Cannabis pics lol.... too lazy to scroll through all that atm.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 28, 2021)

My main amps are a 2013 Metropoulos LTD ED GMP45, which is a 1965 Marshall JTM45 replica. Has all NOS tube.
1956 Marconi Osram coated glass Kt66s
Mullard 10M Master Series ecc83/12ax7 Gold Pins in V1-V2, and a 1957 Mullard mC1 ECC83/12ax7 in the phase inverter. A 1961 Mullard Fat Base GZ34 Rectifier tube.
Cabinet is a Marther replica of a 1966 Marshall JTM45/100 TVB cabinet loaded with 4 1972 Celestion G12Ms with Pulsonic Cones. ECCollins Pinstrip grill cloth. Handwoven in Europe. Takes 8 hours to make 1 piece big enough for a cabinet. Also has all NOS Mustard Caps like the original JTM45

1969 Dual Showman Rvb with Dumble ODS mod. Reverb, and Tremolo are disengaged for more gain. Cabinet is a 1972 Carvin 2 x 15 loaded with 2 Altec Lansing 418H. Ive had them, and the Dual Showman Rvb since 73
2001 Fender Cyber Twin loaded with 1 90w Celestion Cream, and 1 x 150w Celestion G12H Redback NOS Mullard 1961 x Mullard
I61 Preamp Tube
Ive also got tons of speakers. JBLD120Fs, JBL E120. Celestion 90w Creams, 150w Celestion Redbacks, Original 100w Fane Cresendo A. Rawson Sparfield Starfinders. Altec Lansing 417 Diacones. Cerwin Vegas. Ive been collecting speakers since 1973.
1971 4 Boly Olympic White Strat Ive had since new.
2015 Vintage Relic 1959 Les Paul Burst replica. Has all original 50s era wood. Brazilian Rosewood. Honduran Mahogany, Maple, Holly. Tom Holmes pickups. All replica plastics like in the 50s. Cellulose Nitrate Inlays, and Royalite Binding. Weighs 8.1lbs
Strat Partscaster. 1982 Fullerton Reissue 57 Strat body. 2013 USA Custom Guitars neck with Torrified Flame Maple core, and African Blackwood fingerboard.
1982 x 62 Fullerton Reissue Strat
Another Partscaster not finished... 1 piece Swamp Ash super light body. 2017 USA Custom Guitars Flame Maple cap neck.
1974 Mossman Great Plains Acoustic. Like a Martin D28, only better. All old 60s wood. Ebony board. Honduran Mahogany neck core. Indian Rosewood back and sides. Adirondak Red Spruce top
All kinds of pedals. Some I have 3 of.

Roger Mayer was Hendrix pedal guru.
2 Moog MF104M Delays
1 MOOG MF1o4M Super Delay
MOOG MF10 Ring Modulator
Roger Mayer Voodoovibe+
Mayer Vision Wah
Mayer RM58 Limiter
Mayer 615 Limiter
Mayer 4644 Drive
Mayer Visage Fuzz
2002 Analogman Sunface Sundial. White DOT NKT275
EHX Blackfinger Optical Compressor
MOOG Minifooger Delay
MOOG Minifooger Drive
Minifooger Tremolo
Minifooger Chorus
1989 Marshall The Guv'nor
Pete Cornish 3Q1/Boost
Chase Tone Secret Preamp. Replica of Early 70s, and late 70s EP3 Preamp. Uses all NOS components exact to the original.
5 Knob Butler Tube Driver
Modified to Pete Cornish specs EHX Big Muff, like what Dave Gilmour has
Donner Prince Boonar Delay
2012 Timmy with 1458 chip
Plus a bunch of others. Been collecting pedals since 1972.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 28, 2021)

i'd cut ur left achilles tendon and run off with the 
_1969 Dual Showman Rvb with Dumble ODS mod _


----------



## go go kid (Nov 28, 2021)

many of you use bass fx pedals for your electric guitar? i found the flatley bass pedal that the cramps bass player ued by flatley very good as was the flatley poison ivy pedal


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 28, 2021)

I dont. Most of my pedals come from Roger Mayer, and MOOG, with a few others thrown in.

Roger Mayer was Hendrix pedal guy.


----------



## go go kid (Nov 28, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I dont. Most of my pedals come from Roger Mayer, and MOOG, with a few others thrown in.
> 
> Roger Mayer was Hendrix pedal guy.


i allways thaught jimmi used a fuzzface


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 28, 2021)

On Jimis first album AYX he used a Germanium Fuzz Face.

From Axis on, he used a Silicon. All of them were modded for more sustain by Roger Mayer
My Analogman Sunface/Sundial uses NOS 60s New Market Germanium Transistors.

The Silicon Mayer Visage Fuzz has 45 different EQ possibilities.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 28, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> My main amps are a 2013 Metropoulos LTD ED GMP45, which is a 1965 Marshall JTM45 replica. Has all NOS tube.
> 1956 Marconi Osram coated glass Kt66s
> Mullard 10M Master Series ecc83/12ax7 Gold Pins in V1-V2, and a 1957 Mullard mC1 ECC83/12ax7 in the phase inverter. A 1961 Mullard Fat Base GZ34 Rectifier tube.
> Cabinet is a Marther replica of a 1966 Marshall JTM45/100 TVB cabinet loaded with 4 1972 Celestion G12Ms with Pulsonic Cones. ECCollins Pinstrip grill cloth. Handwoven in Europe. Takes 8 hours to make 1 piece big enough for a cabinet. Also has all NOS Mustard Caps like the original JTM45
> ...


Wanna sell that red strat? Lol. I need that neck for my squier tele project


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 28, 2021)

Severed Tongue said:


> I used a pair of Marshall full stacks for a couple decades. The good old days. This was the final group shot in 2014.
> View attachment 5036614
> 
> Got an Axe-Fx II and MFC-101 (midi foot controller) in 2013, and gigged it for 3.5 years direct, no amps, just IEM's or a pair of Atomic CLR active wedges for monitors.
> ...


I really dig the axefx, just not the price. That's not saying it's not worth it though. I'd get it if I had the extra cash. Lol

I got the 5150 with the 6l6's too. I bought the limited edition stealth model, and like 4 months later, they came out with the el34 model. I was pissed. Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 28, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


>


You own a music store man! Lol


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 28, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Wanna sell that red strat? Lol. I need that neck for my squier tele project


Nah, cant sell the neck. I had Tommy at USA Custom Guitars copy my 71 4 bolt Strat neck I sent him. Tommy sold USACG, and they dont make them like they used to.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 28, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Nah, cant sell the neck. I had Tommy at USA Custom Guitars copy my 71 4 bolt Strat neck I sent him. Tommy sold USACG, and they dont make them like they used to.


I dunno about you, but my guitars are a part of me. I couldn't sell any of mine. I'll be buried with them. Lol


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 28, 2021)

Yeah Ive had my 71 4 bolt Strat since new. My grandparents bought it for me. They also bought me a Carvin ST2400 amp, the Dual Showman Rvb, and 2 Altec Lansing 418H speakers. The Altecs are in the Carvin cabinet. I blew the CTS 5 minutes after I got the ST2400 All of my early gear was bought by my mother, and grandparents. Ill leave it to my 5 years old nephew when I croak.
Ive also got a bunch of the old Mu Tron pedals, and are highly collectable. Maestro Phaser. EP2 Tube Tape Delay. In perfect condition. Original Univibe. Ive got way more pedals than I posted. 8 JBL D12oF Speakers with original cones. 1970 Sunn Coliseum Lead.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 28, 2021)

Best memories for me are from music, even outshines my love life memories...this one night i was rhythm guitar at an open mic...i said All Along the Watchtower in Cmin and off we went...but we had a jazz drummer that night and mid flight the guy goes off and im struggling to keep up. I was so deep in that song with those guys i zoned out for the first time. We decresendo and fade out and all i remember is looking up out at the bar crowd and lights in my face and then the roar of applause broke through my daze and i was like whoa that's new..lol. I've gone thru thousands of dollars of gear but those memories man...idc about the gear but man when alzheimers takes those memories...I'll die inside


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 28, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yeah Ive had my 71 4 bolt Strat since new. My grandparents bought it for me. They also bought me a Carvin ST2400 amp, the Dual Showman Rvb, and 2 Altec Lansing 418H speakers. The Altecs are in the Carvin cabinet. I blew the CTS 5 minutes after I got the ST2400 All of my early gear was bought by my mother, and grandparents. Ill leave it to my 5 years old nephew when I croak.
> Ive also got a bunch of the old Mu Tron pedals, and are highly collectable. Maestro Phaser. EP2 Tube Tape Delay. In perfect condition. Original Univibe. Ive got way more pedals than I posted. 8 JBL D12oF Speakers with original cones. 1970 Sunn Coliseum Lead.


Man you got some cool shit. Id gotten rid of all my gear from back then thru the years. Big mistake, but you live and learn.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 28, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Best memories for me are from music, even outshines my love life memories...this one night i was rhythm guitar at an open mic...i said All Along the Watchtower in Cmin and off we went...but we had a jazz drummer that night and mid flight the guy goes off and im struggling to keep up. I was so deep in that song with those guys i zoned out for the first time. We decresendo and fade out and all i remember is looking up out at the bar crowd and lights in my face and then the roar of applause broke through my daze and i was like whoa that's new..lol. I've gone thru thousands of dollars of gear but those memories man...idc about the gear but man when alzheimers takes those memories...I'll die inside


Document them, so you can at least always read back up on them. Those kind of memories are irreplaceable and precious. Guard them with your life! Lol


----------



## xtsho (Nov 28, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I didn't know you played violin, that's cool. What brand is that fiddle?


It's just a cheap $80 one I bought online. I used to play years ago in school along with the Clarinet and decided a couple years ago to take it up again. I didn't want to spend too much just to play around. I seem to have forgotten just about everything especially how small they are. I had a real hard time with it now that I have short stubby fingers but I take it out now and then and have started to pick it up again. I used to play all kinds of music from sheet music. Now I don't remember how to read it. I figure if I make some decent progress with it I'll spring for a more expensive one.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 28, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It's just a cheap $80 one I bought online. I used to play years ago in school along with the Clarinet and decided a couple years ago to take it up again. I didn't want to spend too much just to play around. I seem to have forgotten just about everything especially how small they are. I had a real hard time with it now that I have short stubby fingers but I take it out now and then and have started to pick it up again. I used to play all kinds of music from sheet music. Now I don't remember how to read it. I figure if I make some decent progress with it I'll spring for a more expensive one.


Sheet music is hard. I have to actually look at it, and think about it, before I can put it into action.

I wish the internet had been around when I first started learning. The music teachers I had growing up made it boring and uninteresting to learn. I've seen guys on the internet who make it way more interesting and easier. 

Rick Beato, is really good to watch and pick things up from. He has a really good ear.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 28, 2021)

I stopped playing guitar for around 10 years and used the time to learn to produce electronic music. I sold my old Strat after getting laid off for an extended period, and only occasionally played my classical. Then I started getting the electric itch, so I bought the Superstrat in the picture almost exactly a year ago from some kid that was in the process of becoming a cop. I paid like $300 for it. It looked like it literally had never been played and still had the sticker on it. 

What's weird is I had a far greater understanding of scales and started to easily memorize note placement on the fretboard. When I played back in the day the fretboard was a mystery, and I could only unlock little pieces. Now I'm all over the place. I have no idea why, but the break helped more than all of the learning and practice I put in back in the day. I'm a fairly good piano player, which has always made much more sense to me. Now I feel like my guitar playing is on the same level. I would have never predicted that.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 28, 2021)

Definitely wanted to share my musical instrument...im not too keen on sharing an audio recording of my horribly rusty scale practices lol.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 28, 2021)

This past year I befriended a very accomplished classical flutist who is currently getting her doctorate in music. I have no formal training, so it's cool to be able to ask her random questions about theory. The trade off is I give her outside of the box interpretations which makes her think. We've never even played together, but we talk for hours. It's a very unique friendship and reminds me of this:


----------



## xtsho (Nov 28, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Sheet music is hard. I have to actually look at it, and think about it, before I can put it into action.
> 
> I wish the internet had been around when I first started learning. The music teachers I had growing up made it boring and uninteresting to learn. I've seen guys on the internet who make it way more interesting and easier.
> 
> Rick Beato, is really good to watch and pick things up from. He has a really good ear.


I've watched quite a bit of Mark Wood. He plays heavy music on the violin and has his own line of products. He also does a lot of teaching and workshops with young musicians.


----------



## Rookieoftheyr (Nov 28, 2021)

Really wanna learn how to play one of them three string shovel guitars. If you haven’t seen them before look them up. Cool as all hell


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 28, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> This past year I befriended a very accomplished classical flutist who is currently getting her doctorate in music. I have no formal training, so it's cool to be able to ask her random questions about theory. The trade off is I give her outside of the box interpretations which makes her think. We've never even played together, but we talk for hours. It's a very unique friendship and reminds me of this:


Feynman expresses the same philosophy as Richard Dawkins in his book Unweaving the Rainbow. Scientific deconstruction only adds to the beauty of aesthetics, never detracts. I agree completely.








Free audiobook on YT -


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Nov 28, 2021)

75 Gibson Les Paul 46 yrs young and sounds as good as it did when I bought it.


----------



## drsaltzman (Nov 28, 2021)

Fender American Standard Telecaster



Martin 12 string, Fender Jazz bass and the Tele



But my favorite right now is my Pono ukulele. Can’t beat a warm February day on the North Shore in Mokuleia


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Nov 28, 2021)

1975 Fender twin reverb silver face bought same day still don’t use it much I purchased a Marshall several yrs. ago. Couple of my prize possessions right behind my 69 Z28.


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 28, 2021)

And I thought I was doing wel


thisbuds4u101 said:


> 75 Gibson Les Paul 46 yrs young and sounds as good as it did when I bought it.


Are those the original mini's in it? I got my '79 Deluxe in 1985 and have since had it modded with a Duncan Custom bridge(DCJ Maricela Juarez wound) in the late 80's. Then I got the the Neck pup routed for a hummer (Duncan 59) a couple of years ago. It was refretted in 1991, so it's due for another. I'm not concerned about the collector value at all as this guitar isn't leaving my hands. Been playing it since High School in 1986.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Nov 28, 2021)

Yes original I also been playing since high school played in a few bands in college. Sweet Deluxe you got there my friend


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Nov 28, 2021)

Value has skyrocketed on these guitars I’ve been offered insane amounts for my 75


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Nov 28, 2021)

What else you picking on Dorian I know you have more I see the cases. Lol!


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 28, 2021)

- Parts Caster from a $50 pawn shop special. Refinished the body and did all Mods myself
- Squier Classic Vibe Custom that's been modded
- Epiphone Thunderbird IV Bass
- LTD Viper 54 Bass
- 2001 Seagull S6 Cedar
- Art & Luthier CW
- Seagull Maritime 12 string
- Ryoji Matsuoka AM566 Classical (mid 70's) - I think it was one that they made for the Canuck market, but that model is a bitch to get information on.
- 2001 Yamaha FG-Junior (for daughter when she was 3)


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Nov 28, 2021)

Nice real nice! I’ve only seen one Matsuoka in my life. That’s rare I’m sure.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Nov 28, 2021)

Classic Rock guy play a lot of Pink Floyd Jerrold Tull I’m at peace in my garden playing my guitar


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Nov 28, 2021)

I’m probably a lot older than most you guys at 59 my fingers don’t cooperate like they use to. Lol! Nice thread enjoyed it. Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Severed Tongue (Nov 28, 2021)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Classic Rock guy play a lot of Pink Floyd Jerrold Tull I’m at peace in my garden playing my guitar


Best live concert I ever experienced, Pink Floyd, Division Bell tour, Edmonton Alberta 1994, I was 19 years old.

Wish I'd have gotten to see them before that, but at that time, they had the best stage show and sound reinforcement in the business!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 28, 2021)

Since I can't play loud where I'm at, I mostly just play thru my pod x3 live into headphones.

 Guitar on the left is my Schecter Gryphon, the one on the right is a Johnson catalyst. It's a cheap guitar with a good body and neck, and the only one I could find with a 20" radius fretboard. I removed all the hardware, down to the neck and body. I put a Gotoh trem, with the locking posts, and a big brass block, brass spring claw, and brass trem lock on it..
.
On the trem, I replaced the string locking blocks with titanium ones, and the string locking screws with stainless steel ones.
I also replaced the nut with a Gotoh locking one, I also changed out the locking screws with stainless ones, on the nut. I also changed out every screw like the pickup ones for stainless steel. I can't stand rusty screws. Lol

I swapped out pickups with a Seymour Duncan custom custom in the bridge, and a jazz at the neck. I put Seymour Duncan yjm high speed volume and tone pots on it. Switch craft 3 way pickup switch, and input jack were also put on it. I had to route the trem cavity, and fill the old post holes, and drill new ones to fit the Gotoh. It was a pain in the ass! Lol

All in all, the guitar I made for myself, is my everyday player. It's kinda like smoking bud that you grew yourself, I get more appreciation from it knowing I created it.

I also have an Ibanez s series. 

Edit: thanks to @mudballs for pointing out I said smoking bugs instead of buds. Just to be clear, I do not.... lol.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 28, 2021)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> I’m probably a lot older than most you guys at 59 my fingers don’t cooperate like they use to. Lol! Nice thread enjoyed it. Thanks Everyone!


I'm not much behind you though man. Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 28, 2021)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Classic Rock guy play a lot of Pink Floyd Jerrold Tull I’m at peace in my garden playing my guitar


I can't play in my garden. Metal is too aggressive for my girls. Lol


----------



## mudballs (Nov 28, 2021)

We mainly went to concerts just to score super drugs then left. Omg Asbury Park, NJ...phil lesh and friends...score!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 28, 2021)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> I’m probably a lot older than most you guys at 59 my fingers don’t cooperate like they use to. Lol! Nice thread enjoyed it. Thanks Everyone!


Im 63.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 28, 2021)

It's good to know there's other gearheads in this world other than on the guitar forums. It's hard to find any in person though. Lol


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 28, 2021)

I frequent several guitar forums

The Gear Page
Strat Talk
Telecaster TDPRI
My Les Paul Forum
The Les Paul Forum
Metropoulos amp forum

I get accused aall the time about working for Roger Mayer, shilling his pedals, because they are the main ones I recommend. Just like Ive been accused here of working for Solacure. I only recommend what Ive used.


----------



## Dorian2 (Nov 28, 2021)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Nice real nice! I’ve only seen one Matsuoka in my life. That’s rare I’m sure.


I got lucky on that one. A buddy's Aunt moved into a retirement home a couple of years ago and he gifted me the Matsuoka. Definitely a much lower line series than the good ones out there, but it sounds amazing and it is much louder than you'd expect.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 28, 2021)

Oh i had to share this, frequency modulation on strings from inside sound hole.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CW1Kn3IjJhm/


----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Oh i had to share this, frequency modulation on strings from inside sound hole.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CW1Kn3IjJhm/


Not FM but still cool.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Not FM but still cool.


What should i call it? I confess slight ignorance


----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2021)

mudballs said:


> What should i call it? I confess slight ignorance


They are just vibrating at the tone selected by changing where the finger is held on them on the fretboard. They are vibrating at a different frequency, just not modulated.


----------



## skuba (Dec 2, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


>


Sick collection!! I’ve been wanting a Dual Showman Reverb, just sold a 1981 Deluxe as it didn’t have enough ass. 

Here’s my 1977 Boogie Mark I with jbl d120, I have the matching cab with e120 also. And 83’ strat with replacement neck, the weird two-knobber



And the pedalboard with relocated black box, that’s a Roger Mayer voodoo vibe tc on the right


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Dec 2, 2021)

That’s pretty damn sweet!


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> 59


<<<< +4


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Dec 2, 2021)

Always glad to see another old fart on here helping out the fellow grower. What’s up my friend?


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2021)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Always glad to see another old fart on here helping out the fellow grower. What’s up my friend?


I'm actually a relative newbie to growing, didn't start until it was legalized, and I wasn't subject to piss tests anymore.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Dec 5, 2021)

Welcome to the wonderful world of growing my friend.


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2021)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of growing my friend.


White flies, spider mites, aphids, powdery mildew, it hasn't been a warm welcome...lol.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Dec 5, 2021)

Damn brother what the heck’s going on ? You got this or you need some guidance? Non of that sounds good at all.


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2021)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Damn brother what the heck’s going on ? You got this or you need some guidance? Non of that sounds good at all.


I got it, nothing from outdoors comes indoors again, and Regalia takes care of PM if you catch it early.


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2021)

Only option I can think of is Thunderstruck.
Gigawatts.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 5, 2021)

Hendrix Woodstock Star Spangled Banner.

Tomita Firebird would be a close 2nd.


----------



## myke (Dec 5, 2021)

Lots of good talent here,enjoying the thread. 
Have been on the sidelines for a few weeks driving me nuts.
Had a fight with a table saw. Nicked a 1/4” off of my middle finger. Left hand. Can’t play normal chords. Arg!! Been messing with bar chord songs to keep me busy. A few more weeks I’ll be back. Lol.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 5, 2021)

myke said:


> Lots of good talent here,enjoying the thread.
> Have been on the sidelines for a few weeks driving me nuts.
> Had a fight with a table saw. Nicked a 1/4” off of my middle finger. Left hand. Can’t play normal chords. Arg!! Been messing with bar chord songs to keep me busy. A few more weeks I’ll be back. Lol. View attachment 5041277View attachment 5041278


Oh shit. That's pretty nasty. You might wanna look into the Tony Iommi thing. Lol


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 5, 2021)

myke said:


> Lots of good talent here,enjoying the thread.
> Have been on the sidelines for a few weeks driving me nuts.
> Had a fight with a table saw. Nicked a 1/4” off of my middle finger. Left hand. Can’t play normal chords. Arg!! Been messing with bar chord songs to keep me busy. A few more weeks I’ll be back. Lol. View attachment 5041277View attachment 5041278


Oh that is nasty


----------



## myke (Dec 9, 2021)

Shit,killed the thread with a bloody finger ha.
Good news,healed enough now I can play again.Kinda lol.D chord is a little weird but all others are pain free.Building back the callus.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2021)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of growing my friend.


I never grew a friend, only vegetation.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 9, 2021)

myke said:


> Shit,killed the thread with a bloody finger ha.
> Good news,healed enough now I can play again.Kinda lol.D chord is a little weird but all others are pain free.Building back the callus.


Good to hear. It sucks when you wanna play, but you can't.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I never grew a friend, only vegetation.


Not just a friend, his friend.


----------



## drsaltzman (Jan 6, 2022)

I’m developing an ukulele problem.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 15, 2022)

Ooooh! I want to play! Here's overview of the A/V club. Epi sg in case. Pedals and amps. But the big news is today I went topless with the tele neck p/u and tossed 4 way switch in for series wiring. Scrubbed fretboard and adjusted the neck relief for good measure. Already routed for possible future neck humbucker, just add push/pull pot to split it. Throw a black guard on it and put it back work.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 20, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Ooooh! I want to play! Here's overview of the A/V club. Epi sg in case. Pedals and amps. But the big news is today I went topless with the tele neck p/u and tossed 4 way switch in for series wiring. Scrubbed fretboard and adjusted the neck relief for good measure. Already routed for possible future neck humbucker, just add push/pull pot to split it. Throw a black guard on it and put it back work. View attachment 5067758View attachment 5067759View attachment 5067760View attachment 5067762


How do you like the 4 way?


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 20, 2022)

srh88 said:


> How do you like the 4 way?


I like the series option. A bit humbucker like. Bassier, compressed, loud, aggressive like the bridge, but with more balls. It is a bit noisy if you switch through while holding a chord.
I like the cover off the neck too. Brings definition to it. More like difference between neck and bridge on strat.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 28, 2022)

1st guitar got into rehab. Really wants to turn its life around. I filed the frets,fitted a bone nut, added 2nd tone knob and toggle. Push/pull for neck pickup on, for all pickup combos. The switch ties the middle p/u to either tone knob. Tone knobs for both in the 2 and 4 positions. Blocked the tremelo bridge. I am not a whammy bar guy. Just a little wobble on chords. 
Never get rid of your first guitar. There is magic in it that is only for you.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 13, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> View attachment 5076232
> 1st guitar got into rehab. Really wants to turn its life around. I filed the frets,fitted a bone nut, added 2nd tone knob and toggle. Push/pull for neck pickup on, for all pickup combos. The switch ties the middle p/u to either tone knob. Tone knobs for both in the 2 and 4 positions. Blocked the tremelo bridge. I am not a whammy bar guy. Just a little wobble on chords.
> Never get rid of your first guitar. There is magic in it that is only for you.


Looks like a super nice neck on that one


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 23, 2022)

That is a Yamaha Eterna. $300 brand new and came with an amp. Amp died. Wish I kept it. I could fix whatever happened now.
I recrowned the frets somewhat with zero regard for fretboard. Sanded the head and stained it. Sanded the finish off the back of the neck. Crazy sleek and fast as fuck. Custom string tree placement. Why? Tone. I also used 2 for double the Tone. I think it is bit thinner and smaller than most fenders.
This one was broke down and left behind. I decided to give it a whack. It is my fave now. Numero Uno. The nut is slightly higher, the neck is straighter, the action is lower. Cheap ass pickups with steel pole pieces and ferrite magnet underneath. Unbelievable...
Keep thinking about some pickups, but Idk why. It is good, I should stop. Buy another strat. Gotta have an Eb strat. 
These were built in Korea in the early 90's. Heady times pregnant with possibility.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 26, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> That is a Yamaha Eterna. $300 brand new and came with an amp. Amp died. Wish I kept it. I could fix whatever happened now.
> I recrowned the frets somewhat with zero regard for fretboard. Sanded the head and stained it. Sanded the finish off the back of the neck. Crazy sleek and fast as fuck. Custom string tree placement. Why? Tone. I also used 2 for double the Tone. I think it is bit thinner and smaller than most fenders.
> This one was broke down and left behind. I decided to give it a whack. It is my fave now. Numero Uno. The nut is slightly higher, the neck is straighter, the action is lower. Cheap ass pickups with steel pole pieces and ferrite magnet underneath. Unbelievable...
> Keep thinking about some pickups, but Idk why. It is good, I should stop. Buy another strat. Gotta have an Eb strat.
> These were built in Korea in the early 90's. Heady times pregnant with possibility.


I just want a p90 semi hollow strat with a roasted maple neck. On one of my strats I went to the guitar store and found the loaded Texas special pickguard for 100 bucks. Was on sale because it was missing 1 screw... to hold down the pickguard. Lol. It really brought some life to it. On my tele I got some fender noiseless v4 pickups as a gift. That guitar is my cheapest one buy probably sounds the best. Hardly any buzz and I can crank the volume on my fender chorus and it's quiet til I play. Really cool for single coils. 

My next purchase is going to be a charvel model 4. I had one as a kid. I seen one for sale on reverb a few weeks back and I remembered how stupidly nice it was, even though I'm not a shredder lol.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 26, 2022)

Fenders are Partscasters no matter what they are to me. The magic is intangible. Just a lucky match up of the parts. All of them are good enough for me. Never can tell which pile of scraps is gonna get the job done. I love the single coil buzz. My guitar is alive and that's it breathing. I did see a mod where a guy used copper foil tape for grounding the control cavity, but he wrapped the coil in plastic tape,then he cut copper tape into strips and wrapped around the pickup coil and then soldered a lead to it for grounding. Faraday cage stuff. Also an MXR noise gate is great at killing any noise from chain.
I wish I was a shredder at times. I love hi gain lead sounds and some chuggy chords too. But, sweeping arps, two handed tapping, and cat fight whammy bar stuff just aren't what i want to practice. Im a soul man. Blues in my heart and balls full of rawk.
There is a G&L fallout that has my eye. P90 neck with coil split bucker in bridge. Paralell/series switch is better to my ears than split coils, but still a fun option. Especially stock from factory.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 27, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Fenders are Partscasters no matter what they are to me. The magic is intangible. Just a lucky match up of the parts. All of them are good enough for me. Never can tell which pile of scraps is gonna get the job done. I love the single coil buzz. My guitar is alive and that's it breathing. I did see a mod where a guy used copper foil tape for grounding the control cavity, but he wrapped the coil in plastic tape,then he cut copper tape into strips and wrapped around the pickup coil and then soldered a lead to it for grounding. Faraday cage stuff. Also an MXR noise gate is great at killing any noise from chain.
> I wish I was a shredder at times. I love hi gain lead sounds and some chuggy chords too. But, sweeping arps, two handed tapping, and cat fight whammy bar stuff just aren't what i want to practice. Im a soul man. Blues in my heart and balls full of rawk.
> There is a G&L fallout that has my eye. P90 neck with coil split bucker in bridge. Paralell/series switch is better to my ears than split coils, but still a fun option. Especially stock from factory.


My first guitar ever is the perfect example of all strats being a partscaster. It's a monster of a strat. All completely stock. Everytime I want to put pickups in it.. I end up putting it off just based on the neck pickup. It sings. And its just a shitty stock cheap 90s MIM pickup. 


https://spinditty.com/instruments-gear/The-Fender-Squier-Series-Stratocaster-Not-A-Typical-Squier 

It's basically an American body/neck from fender USA but with all Mexican hardware. Still my number 1


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 27, 2022)

Yours is the opposite of mine. White with maple neck. That's cool. I want another strat. I want a Danelectro 12 string. I want a casino. GAS is real.
It's so weird. I've played thousands of strats across the country. You never can tell. Could be a american one, could be a squire. Sometimes the expensive ones are just expensive ones. Every once in awhile the universe smiles, sighs, and magic is born. Sometimes a random person swaps bits and pieces and the equation works out just right.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 27, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> Yours is the opposite of mine. White with maple neck. That's cool. I want another strat. I want a Danelectro 12 string. I want a casino. GAS is real.
> It's so weird. I've played thousands of strats across the country. You never can tell. Could be a american one, could be a squire. Sometimes the expensive ones are just expensive ones. Every once in awhile the universe smiles, sighs, and magic is born. Sometimes a random person swaps bits and pieces and the equation works out just right.


I really like the new charvel strats with the roasted necks. But a thousand bucks for a Mexican strat is intense. Same with paying that much for the silver sky se.. or paying 3000 for a beat the hell with a sander custom shop. Guitars are too much right now lol


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 27, 2022)

srh88 said:


> I really like the new charvel strats with the roasted necks. But a thousand bucks for a Mexican strat is intense. Same with paying that much for the silver sky se.. or paying 3000 for a beat the hell with a sander custom shop. Guitars are too much right now lol


I just can't make myself pay over $800 for a solid body electric guitar. Wiggling a wire over a magnet should only cost so much. IMO. 
I will pay more for amps. I figure the farther away it is from me, the better it can sound. 
I threw a push pull pot in the tele for out of phase. Really weird, super thin. Like the ghost of music past. It grew on me.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 28, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> I just can't make myself pay over $800 for a solid body electric guitar. Wiggling a wire over a magnet should only cost so much. IMO.
> I will pay more for amps. I figure the farther away it is from me, the better it can sound.
> I threw a push pull pot in the tele for out of phase. Really weird, super thin. Like the ghost of music past. It grew on me.


I got pushed pull in my les paul. Sounds great. If only I liked les paul necks. Fender necks fit my hands much nicer


----------



## Grojak (Feb 28, 2022)

I’ve got a Whitfill T-52 Blonde finish, minor relic from 2019, barely played I thinking of selling. It’s an absolute dream to play but I keep going back to the Strat for my tone.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 28, 2022)

srh88 said:


> I got pushed pull in my les paul. Sounds great. If only I liked les paul necks. Fender necks fit my hands much nicer


What's it do? Split coil, parallel coils in humbucker, or some electrical phase variation? I love mods. It is weird with LP necks vs fender long scale. LP feels like a stretch and fender is a bit longer, especially near the headstock. Profile, I guess. I have an epiphone sg. I like it, but I like my tele and strat more.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 1, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> What's it do? Split coil, parallel coils in humbucker, or some electrical phase variation? I love mods. It is weird with LP necks vs fender long scale. LP feels like a stretch and fender is a bit longer, especially near the headstock. Profile, I guess. I have an epiphone sg. I like it, but I like my tele and strat more.


Coil splitting. I always wanted an sg lol.


----------



## potpimp (Mar 11, 2022)

This is my '67 Gibson Trini Lopez that I bought new in 10th grade. The amp is a Marshall 2203 Master Lead Mk II 100w which I just sold this past week for enough money to buy a Yamaha PSR EW410 Keyboard, heavy duty stand, bench, sustain pedal, DAW software with microphone, power unit and headphones, a Spark 40 amp, and a new computer especially designed for music processing! I'm picking up the keyboard and stand today; the rest of the gear will be here next week (hopefully). The other axe is a Charvel / Jackson model 6 that was custom painted by renowned artist Alton Gillespie. That's the incredible legend, Steve Morse (back in 1985) playing my axe!


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 11, 2022)

That’s sweet wanna sell it?


----------



## potpimp (Mar 11, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> That’s sweet wanna sell it?


I'd be willing to sell the Trini for $8K. Then I'd buy a Steve Morse Y2D guitar.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 11, 2022)

Can’t go 8000, I could do 6800 or some trading.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 11, 2022)

Got a few good amps as well!


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 13, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Got a few good amps as well!


What year is the twin reverb? Happen to know the circuit model?


----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 18, 2022)

Im going to pretend that he said it was a 70-71, so it is a black faceplate twin in disguise. Then he said it had RCA blackplate 6L6'$, and then he said it had JBL's in it! I love fender amps. 

Check this new shape out:

Looks like an sg flared out. Then my wife said it is a cat from behind. Yep. Tail is the neck. Just stick an asshole inlay between the p-90s.


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 19, 2022)

.

I made three Aztek wooden drums - 1 burned in a house fire, I gave the second to a young girl who was having trouble with rythm band, the third is put away up stairs for a keep sake.

This is a picture off the web, mine looks almost identical except for the joinery.

.



.

.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Mar 23, 2022)

Nothing special but she's mine


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 23, 2022)

@Sofa King Smoooth , tell us about the truss plate. And the year/model of the Epi please.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Mar 23, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> @Sofa King Smoooth , tell us about the truss plate. And the year/model of the Epi please.


 It is a studio LT 2018 or 19. Cheapest les paul with 4 controls, bolt on neck.

Truss coverplate and switch washer are ebay purchase from a shop in japan. they are brass with chrome and black enamel.

Seymour Duncan p-rails. Both tone and volume have push pulls so each pu can be controlled separately as p90, single rail, series humbucker, parallel humbucker. They can also be switched as normal so there are an abundance of possible tones.

Graph tech bridge, tail piece, tuners, nut


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 23, 2022)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> It is a studio LT 2018 or 19. Cheapest les paul with 4 controls, bolt on neck.
> 
> Truss coverplate and switch washer are ebay purchase from a shop in japan. they are brass with chrome and black enamel.
> 
> ...


Nice. You're edging in on the Jimmy Page setup there. I kept my LP as a Tone push/pull (hum/single) for the Duncan in the bridge. Duncan Custom (DCJ) SH5 from the late 80's. That pup still has a 16.6K output on it. Super hot. Have a treble bleed circuit in there as well.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Mar 23, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Nice. You're edging in on the Jimmy Page setup there. I kept my LP as a Tone push/pull (hum/single) for the Duncan in the bridge. Duncan Custom (DCJ) SH5 from the late 80's. That pup still has a 16.6K output on it. Super hot. Have a treble bleed circuit in there as well.


 Sounds like a nice rig.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 3, 2022)

Who got an extra les paul hard case laying around? Message me if you want to get of it.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 3, 2022)

Just a heads up for the guitar players. Joe Satriani is making the rounds with his "Earth Tour 2022-2023". 

See ya there.  



https://www.ticketmaster.com/artist/736048


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 3, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


Well I guess it was better than my old kid's trick of tightening an elastic band and plucking it for tonez.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 5, 2022)

Just got this today. My Princeton started making some wild noises. Holy shit this thing sounds amazing. I was looking at 5150's and went a whole different direction lol


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 5, 2022)

srh88 said:


> Just got this today. My Princeton started making some wild noises. Holy shit this thing sounds amazing. I was looking at 5150's and went a whole different direction lol
> View attachment 5193007


Which speaker is in that one? I have a Modded Blues Junior tweed and have flipped between an early 90's Celestion G12T75 and the Jensen P12R (30W) speaker. The Jensen is too low powered to handle the high gain stuff I tend towards so if I use my board I connect my 2x12 w/ Celestion V30's to it. Does that Princeton have external cab capability?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 5, 2022)

Jenson and im pretty sure the Princeton does. I don't have a cab to test it though. I don't get into too much high gain but I was wondering how it'd sound lol


----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 5, 2022)

I find the Jensen I use has a poor sounding "fizz" on top when the input on the amp is loaded with gain. I think it's a question of efficiency and power rating. But I really like the Jensen in a cleaner/slightly crunchy music environment.


----------



## Severed Tongue (Oct 29, 2022)

Today's my 48th birthday and I finally got the Taylor 324CE I've wanted forever. They had a deal so I got the mini mahogany for cheap as well.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 9, 2022)

Just dug this one back out. Might have posted this pic before but man. It rips. Poorly refinished soaobar prs. Came with 11's on it so i keep it that way, some reverb and a little chorus and a cranked tubescreamer and its a player


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 9, 2022)

I like what PRS did with the LP style. Nice guitar!


----------



## srh88 (Dec 10, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> I like what PRS did with the LP style. Nice guitar!


I really like the neck contours in the body. And its thinner which I kinda like more because strats are really my go to. Love my les paul but the cheap prs se with painted on binding is just as awesome


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 10, 2022)

This is what I got my son for Christmas.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 10, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> This is what I got my son for Christmas.
> View attachment 5236198View attachment 5236195View attachment 5236196View attachment 5236197


You'd better have him put on some Depends before he opens that, cause he's gonna pee for sure. That wood is freaking insane!


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 10, 2022)

potpimp said:


> You'd better have him put on some Depends before he opens that, cause he's gonna pee for sure. That wood is freaking insane!


It's quilted ash. The neck is dovetailed too. I'm going to miss playing it after Christmas.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 11, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> It's quilted ash. The neck is dovetailed too. I'm going to miss playing it after Christmas.


I had a Yamaha Ash Festival many years ago; it was 10X better than my Taylor. I had to sell it when we were going through some hard times, but I'd sell a kidney to get another one.


----------



## go go kid (Dec 11, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> This is what I got my son for Christmas.
> View attachment 5236198View attachment 5236195View attachment 5236196View attachment 5236197


what wood is that man, that looks so butifull. QUESTION ANSWERED make good use of it b4 you give it to him


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Dec 11, 2022)

Amp, axe and a couple peds


----------



## go go kid (Dec 11, 2022)

just braught some monster strings to play ac/dc tracks, malcom did like his thick strings, just wish i had the cash for a gretsch jet firebird so i could take 2 of the pickups out and get rid of the vibrato ,just like malcoms. one day


----------



## go go kid (Dec 11, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> What's it do? Split coil, parallel coils in humbucker, or some electrical phase variation? I love mods. It is weird with LP necks vs fender long scale. LP feels like a stretch and fender is a bit longer, especially near the headstock. Profile, I guess. I have an epiphone sg. I like it, but I like my tele and strat more.


those epiphon sg copy's are great little light weight guitars, great sound too, but after buying my semi acoustic gretsch, i've gone of my other guitars. the epiphone sg needs rewireing at the moment, so is unplayable anyway


----------



## JessieJim (Dec 12, 2022)

medicaloutlaw said:


> Amp, axe and a couple peds


So beautiful!


----------

